

Lessons of life from an uneducated man - krmmalik
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/lessons-of-life-from-an-uneducated-man

======
bhseo
I enjoyed this article. The part about helping other people reminded me of
Randy Pausch's Last Lecture and what he said about enabling the dreams of
others: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo>

~~~
krmmalik
That was a great video. I watched it a few months ago, which inspired me to
write this blog post too. Thanks for the link!

